# missouri!!



## dtn1992 (Nov 22, 2010)

well this coming week, thanksgiving i will be in Missouri and was wondering if herps, if any will be active this time of the year? mainly newts, salamanders etc.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Nov 22, 2010)

I dout it man Its startin to frost here in the morning, but it never hurts to try.  Were you goin?


----------



## dtn1992 (Nov 22, 2010)

near clinton


----------



## codykrr (Nov 23, 2010)

No. Its too cold here.  

The only stuff really moving is squirrel, deer and turkey.  

you might be able to find a few centipedes if you flip the right rocks.  nothing to exciting though.


----------



## angrychair (Nov 30, 2010)

i found six isopods in a log pile, but that was like 3 weeks ago on a warmer day before it got super cold here.


----------

